# Eating disorder in Westie



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi I am new here and would like to introduce myself and ask a question. My name is Nancy and I am a 56 year old working mother of three dogs. A 4yr old German Shepherd, a 6yr old Cairn, and a 14mo. old Westie...The first two are nuetered. The westie is going to be next month.
My little Westie has had problems eating since we got her. She would eat for a few days then not eat for two or three days and then have the runs. After offering her many different foods, even meat, she still will turn her nose up at it. She looks for leaves and such to eat.
I took her to the vet and he said she did not exhibit any real problem. He gave me anti inflamitory pills...prednisone. He also gave me a dog antacid. She ate better for awhile. The dog anacid did nothing for her. We have been trying to find food she will eat now for another two months since her vet visit. Today she refused a nice raw big chunk of cube steak. The cairn thought he died and went to heaven.
I am concerned because she has an exterior birth defect. She only has one toe on her right foot. No one wanted her so we bought her. Now I am worried that there might be a defect in her digestive system also...any thoughts?
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Well you could always see your vet and have testing done to see if there is a problem with her digestive system, but I wouldn't think so. 

It sounds to me like the first mistake was switching so many foods, and giving her the chance to be fussy. I'm not sure if this is common in Westies, but my parents had the same problem at first. It ended up she was just being fussy, and they were feeding her TOO MUCH! After a day of food, she wouldn't eat for a few days because she wasn't hungry. Subsequently, she got the runs also. I'd suggest just sticking with ONE brand of food, giving her about 15 minutes to eat it, if she doesn't, pick it up, and give it to her again at her next feeding time. Also don't give treats, and "extras". If she's hungry, she'll eat, and won't be fussy if she knows nothing else will be coming.

From there, I'd say if she's a healthy weight, keep doing that, no matter how many days she doesn't eat. If she starts losing weight, then check with the vet and find out if there is something medically wrong with her.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*i think westie thing*

i have a 10 year old westie mix he is very picky he drives me crazy sometimes he will go two days without eating he also has sezures so he dont need to go that long without eating i had a blood test done on him about a month ago all came back good so vet thinks he a epilepcy did not spell that right we are not putting him on meds at this time as he only has sezure about every 3 to 4 months sherman has been hard to get to eat from the time he was a pup but you would not know that as he is very plump so just offer her small amounts at a time and often and keep it the same i have good luck with him eating pedigree caned lamb and rice offer it and dnot change food see if that helps good luck to you i have been dealing with sherman 10 years but hes my best buddy


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Giving a dog a fair amount of exercise will also induce appetite. So make sure this little gal if getting her daily walks.


----------



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I just could not imagine a dog would turn up its nose at raw steak. But if her stomach has shrunk from eating very little ...then maybe she is just not hungry. She is a good weight. cannot feel any hips or undesirable bones.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

My Westie had stomach problems after we first got her. Appoximately 1-2 days at week her stomach would make horrible, loud digesting noises. We noticed on these days she just wouldn't eat anything, not even treats. We feed dry dog food, so we gradually switched her to a lamb and rice formula that dosen't contain any corn and we haven't had any problems at all since and its been almost 2 months and her appetite is great.


----------



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks. I heard " gurgle" sounds in her belly too. Maybe it is the grain she does not like. I will get her lamb and rice and try it.
Nancy


----------



## jokarzwild (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello, I too have a Westie, she's almost 2 and will be a mama in a month. When I took her to the vet a few weeks ago, the vet told me that alot of Westies have digestive problems. My Westie is the pickiest eater, even more so being pregnant. Ever since she was a pup seems she likes her dog food, but by the time the bag is almost gone she isn't interested in that kind any longer, so I end up getting a different kind ever time her bag is done. Before she was pregnant she would go a day or 2 without eating.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Some dogs do seem to put themselves on their own diet and only eat occaisionally. If she isn't losing weight that is a good sign. I would have a fecal parasite test done to be sure it isn't from intestinal parasites. I would also feed a bland diet or a diet especially formulated for sensitive stomachs. What antacid did your vet give you? Pepcid can be given to dogs that seem to have upset stomachs often. Call your vet for a dose, or ask here again and I will get it for you.

I would not keep changing diets, and I would not give raw meat.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Chances are that she will be more interested in food after she is spayed. I have known a lot of dogs that this has been the case.


----------

